# Icons???



## -=] First Virus [=- (27. September 2001)

, wie mache ich das Icon und wie bekomme ich es dann in meine seite so rein das es im URL feld links daneben angezeigt wird?


----------



## First Virus (27. September 2001)

*das mit dem erstellen...* und auch wie ich es dahin bekomme nur wie bekomme ich das icon dahin bevor man die site in den favoriten ordner tut?


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (27. September 2001)

hi,
das ist eigentlich ganz einfach..

packe diesen string in dein head (wo die ganzen metatags und so sind)

<link rel="shortcut icon" path="images/favicon.ico" href="images/favicon.ico">


den pfad zu dem bild kannst du ändern


----------



## Shiivva (27. September 2001)

*Re: das mit dem erstellen...*



> _Original geschrieben von First Virus _
> * und auch wie ich es dahin bekomme nur wie bekomme ich das icon dahin bevor man die site in den favoriten ordner tut? *



Sieht man das Icon denn in der Adressleiste denn nicht nur, wenn man die Seite auch in den Favoriten hat?
Kam mir bisher immer so vor...


----------

